# De huwelijken zijn aan overheden onwelgevallig



## Belgiancoati

Hallo,

Ik heb wat moeite met een zin uit een tekst over schijnhuwelijken. Ik begrijp die gewoon niet denk ik. Toch, moet ik die naar het Frans vertalen. 

De zin: _"Wisselend naar plaats en tijd zijn de huwelijken die mensen aangaan aan overheden, die steeds meer als een soort derde partner optreedt, onwelgevallig." 
_
Mijn poging: _"En fonction de l’endroit et du moment, certains mariages se montrent dérangeants pour les autorités, qui ont de plus en plus tendance à jouer un rôle de « troisième conjoint »." _


Alvast bedankt voor de verduidelijking !


----------



## Peterdg

Ik begrijp je wanhoop. Dit is gewoon schabouwelijk Nederlands (voor de Nederlanders die dit lezen: "schabouwelijk" betekent "ellendig slecht"). Met andere woorden, ik begrijp niets van die zin.


----------



## marrish

Belgiancoati said:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ik heb wat moeite met een zin uit een tekst over schijnhuwelijken. Ik begrijp die gewoon niet denk ik. Toch, moet ik die naar het Frans vertalen.
> 
> De zin: _"Wisselend naar plaats en tijd zijn de huwelijken die mensen aangaan aan overheden, die steeds meer als een soort derde partner optreedt, onwelgevallig."
> _
> Mijn poging: _"En fonction de l’endroit et du moment, certains mariages se montrent dérangeants pour les autorités, qui ont de plus en plus tendance à jouer un rôle de « troisième conjoint »." _
> 
> 
> Alvast bedankt voor de verduidelijking !


Zou je de bron van deze text willen meedelen? Het lijkt erop of het uit een omzendbrief is genomen.

Spijtig genoeg is mijn Frans niet om ermee te pronken dus ik zal proberen de betekenis in het Nederlands uit te leggen.

De (schijn-)huwelijken, die mensen aangaan, zijn wisselend van plaats en tijd = mensen die een huwelijk willen omdat het hen om een of andere reden baat, proberen dit in elkaar te krijgen door op verschillende momenten in verschillende gemeenten een aanvraag te doen.
Deze huwelijken zijn aan de overheden onwelgevallig = het is moeilijk om het tegen te houden of op te sporen door de overheden, en onder de overheden zijn de ambtenaren van burgerlijke stand, parketten en ministeries bedoeld.
Overheden die steeds als een soort derde partner optreedt [vraag: zou het niet 'optreden' moeten zijn?] zijn waarschijnlijk de partners van andere autoriteiten (niveau gemeente, parket of ministeries). Het zijn zeker geen derde partners in een huwelijk, dus 'conjoint' lijkt mij niet goed geplaatst.


----------



## Belgiancoati

Goed dat je er bent marrish! Ik had de zin totaal verkeerd begrepen. Toch snap ik nog steeds niet waarom hij het over een "derde partner" heeft als er geen sprake is van een partner in de huwelijk ... Wie zijn dan de twee andere partners ?



marrish said:


> [vraag: zou het niet 'optreden' moeten zijn?]



Dat klopt ... het lijkt me vreemd. 

Hier is de bron: http://www.trouw.nl/tr/nl/5009/Arch...7/Schaf-de-wet-op-het-schijnhuwelijk-af.dhtml

Merci beaucoup !


----------



## marrish

Even speculeren: de ene partner is de ambtenaar van burgerlijke stand die een huwelijk voltrekt en de andere partner kan de Dienst Vreemdelingenzaken zijn die een verblijfsrecht zou moeten toekennen. Intussen komt het parket dat de situatie zou moeten nakijken. Anderzijds kan juist de gemeente de derde partner moeten zijn die sommige taken van het parket en het ministerie op zich zou moeten nemen. 

Zoals ik zei, het zou nuttig zijn mocht u meer context willen bieden.

Ach ja, mogelijks kan het zijn dat ene partner het stel is of een van de in het huwelijk tredende als de vragende partij.

En bedankt voor de link! Trouwens, heb je het over de Nederlandse wet of de Belgische?


----------



## Peterdg

De context staat in de link. Het is en blijft een draak van een zin; zelfs als ik de rest van het artikel lees, begrijp ik niet wat de auteur wil zeggen.


----------



## marrish

Ja, nu heb ik het gelezen. Mijn speculaties hierboven zijn niks waard. De auteur wil zeggen dat er in verschillende tijden en plaatsen voor de overheden (=gemeenten) huwelijken geen pretje zijn (zoals een simpele huwelijk) omdat zij (de overheden) ermee te veel bemoeid moeten zijn (voorkomen, bestrijden, controleren ezv.) en dusdanig quasi een derde partij vormen. Hé, hoe kan een lezing van een zin uit de context misleidend zijn!


----------



## Belgiancoati

Het ergst is dat ik dit artikel zelf heb gekozen. Ik ben nog maar een naïef studentje.

Het gaat over de Nederlandse wet ... en het helpt ook niet 

Bedankt voor alles


----------



## Belgiancoati

Aaah okee. Ik ben opgelucht ! ja sorry, ik had meer context moeten geven.


----------



## marrish

^ Ik heb mijn post #7 een beetje veranderd!


----------



## ThomasK

Om te eindigen: ik denk dat je met je vertaling heel dicht in de buurt van de waarheid zit. De overheid is inderdaad de in een aantal opzichten ongewenste derde in de relatie, die bepaalt of een huwelijk voltrokken kan worden. Maar de 'wisselend'-zin is in het Nederlands onduidelijk, maar jouw interpretatie lijkt mij de juiste...


----------



## Chimel

Belgiancoati said:


> Mijn poging: _"En fonction de l’endroit et du moment, certains mariages se montrent dérangeants pour les autorités, qui ont de plus en plus tendance à jouer un rôle de « troisième conjoint »." _


Ik zou eerder zeggen: _certains mariages mettent les autorités mal à l'aise_, het lijkt me dichter bij de betekenis van "omwelgevallig".

Ook denk ik dat "derde partner" hier beter als _tierce partie _wordt vertaald: een huwelijk is een contract tussen twee partijen en hier is er bijna een derde bij betrokken. _Troisième conjoint _roept eerder een idee van "ménage à trois" op, maar hier is het zuiver juridisch, denk ik.


----------



## ThomasK

Jahaa, prima suggesties, maar de ambiguïteit bij die "derde partner" lijkt me net gewenst, als een allusie op een bemoeizieke schoonmoeder...


----------



## Chimel

Tja, inderdaad, kan zijn.


----------



## Belgiancoati

Bedankt iedereen !!


----------

